# A few shrimp pics



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

The best looking shrimp ever!









Chocolatey goodness









SSS hoarder









mixer









another dark chocolatey goodness









BKK 1 bar









macro of OE black tiger clutch









enjoy!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous. The "chocolate goodness" are amazing.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> gorgeous. The "chocolate goodness" are amazing.


thankyou =)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Are you breeding the first one as well. That will be the only species that will survive in my tanks.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

the best looking shrimp ever's legs scared me! 
they look like spider's legs, lol

but great shrimp shots, love it!


----------



## tablecloth (Oct 7, 2011)

wow, gorgeous...i love them,..hope to have them..will they grow big?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Are you breeding the first one as well. That will be the only species that will survive in my tanks.


I like the first one too, but for my boy.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Are you breeding the first one as well. That will be the only species that will survive in my tanks.


lol =P just like a bunch of other people =P



Unicorrs said:


> the best looking shrimp ever's legs scared me!
> they look like spider's legs, lol
> 
> but great shrimp shots, love it!


Thankyou!



tablecloth said:


> wow, gorgeous...i love them,..hope to have them..will they grow big?


not too big. around 1-1.5"



2wheelsx2 said:


> I like the first one too, but for my boy.


=P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimp as always, Frank. Still need to get my Iwagumi going, and then....

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, what's the third one? BKK? Beautiful.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great clear pics awesome!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

beauties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

